# Altima plug change 3.5l



## ledoux8799 (Aug 17, 2011)

I will be changing my wifes plugs on her 08 Altima 3.5 and cant seem to find any threads on a plug change for a altima 08 model. Im sure they are all the same but if anyone can give me some helpful tips it would be appreciated. I will be buying stock plugs from the dealership. Thanks for any help.


----------

